
The 2018 XPS 13 Developer’s Edition - bluedino
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/12/dells-2018-xps-13-de-the-best-out-of-the-box-linux-laptop-gets-the-best-os/
======
kristianp
I think the X1 Carbon is a better machine. Lighter, larger, non-reflective
screen. Much better keyboard. The trade off is max 2k resolution, but I prefer
it over the Dell's screen which is too reflective.

------
lostgame
16GB RAM max? USB-C only? Doesn’t really seem like a ‘developer’ machine...

~~~
lostgame
Why downvotes? Both of these issues are mentioned in the article itself...

